# 5/32 collet



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Model # of the Dewalt tool?


----------



## listo (Nov 19, 2008)

http://www.amazon.ca/dp/B002VWK5TG/ref=cm_sw_r_an_am_ap_am_ca?ie=UTF8 

That's the one there, it's a dc550 if you don't wanna look or the link doesn't work. I got it in the 9 piece combo kit though. 

http://www.amazon.ca/dp/B007TUF7ZC/ref=cm_sw_r_an_am_ap_am_ca?ie=UTF8

That's the collets I was thinking of although I just need the one.


----------

